# co2?



## jakefish (Jun 1, 2004)

okay,I have a gelatin co2 injector and was wondering if i could just stick the airline tubing into my aqua clears intake ? Is there another method I could use ? 

thanks,
jake


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats the way a lot of people do it. I picked up an eheim diffuser from drsfostersmith.com that I use instead. It seems to work well as long as you replace the check valve that comes with it.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Jake,

I've been doing it that way for 2 years on 3 different tanks, first with diy, now with pressurized. It works great, as far as I'm concerned. I would warn you that when you start to hear the gas bubbles 'burping' you need to clean out the filter floss.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

jakefish,

Yes that works. It's not the most efficient however. 

When I started, I did this just to start getting CO2 into the aquarium. I then looked at the DIY things to increase CO2 diffusion efficiency. Now a days I think you can purchase an eheim diffuser relatively cheap.


----------

